# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Imu terreni agricoli e terreni edificabili.

## BRICIOLA

Dei clienti hanno dei terreni. Secondo voi come faccio a sapere se sono agricoli e quindi esenti imu o se sono edificabili? 
Se sono edificabili come faccio a conoscere il valore imu ?
Grazie mille.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dei clienti hanno dei terreni. Secondo voi come faccio a sapere se sono agricoli e quindi esenti imu ..........

  I terreni agricoli non sono esenti IMU; erano esenti ICI, ma non IMU.

----------


## PROFES

> I terreni agricoli non sono esenti IMU; erano esenti ICI, ma non IMU.

  Rientrano nell'esenzione i terreni agricoli ricadenti in zone montane o di collina delimitate ai sensi dell' articolo 15 della legge 984/1977.

----------


## BRICIOLA

Non so che dire. Ho chiamato un pò di comuni e mi dicono che i terreni sono esenti. Non so proprio come comportarmi con questi terreni. Per non parlare dei terreni edificabili che nessuno sa il valore da attribuire. Avete dei consigli da darmi?
Buona giornata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Rientrano nell'esenzione i terreni agricoli ricadenti in zone montane o di collina delimitate ai sensi dell' articolo 15 della legge 984/1977.

  E' vero. Mi riferivo alla generalizzazione fatta dall'utente.

----------


## PROFES

> Non so che dire. Ho chiamato un pò di comuni e mi dicono che i terreni sono esenti. Non so proprio come comportarmi con questi terreni. Per non parlare dei terreni edificabili che nessuno sa il valore da attribuire. Avete dei consigli da darmi?
> Buona giornata.

  praticamente dovresti utilizzare la stessa discriminante che utilizzavi ai fini ici; sebbene l'istat abbia già pubblicato il nuovo elenco dei comuni montani all'01.01.2012 tu devi utilizzare l'elenco dei comuni montani che si assumeva fino all'anno scorso con l'ici.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non so che dire. Ho chiamato un pò di comuni e mi dicono che i terreni sono esenti.

  Evidentemente hai telefonato a comuni montani....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I terreni, come ha scritto correttamente l'altro utente, sono esenti solo se rientrano nella casistica di comune montano. 
Qui un elenco dei comuni montani, per ordine alfabetico SIM

----------


## BRICIOLA

Grazie tantissimo. Per gli edificabili mi faccio firmare una dichiazione del valore dal contribuente? Cosa dite?

----------


## PROFES

> Grazie tantissimo. Per gli edificabili mi faccio firmare una dichiazione del valore dal contribuente? Cosa dite?

  Il problema è che finchè erano i Comuni a dare indicazioni...il mio Comune al momento non ha indicato alcun valore per zona e quindi penso si debba contattare l'Agenzia del Territorio per non incorrere in valutazioni troppo soggettive...

----------


## BRICIOLA

Per l'imu bisogna calcolare il valore venale dell' area fabbricabile al 1.1.2012. Avete idea come si fa? Buona giornata.

----------


## mapellone

> Per l'imu bisogna calcolare il valore venale dell' area fabbricabile al 1.1.2012. Avete idea come si fa? Buona giornata.

  Prova a vedere in Comune. Solitamente vengono pubblicate delle tabelle.

----------


## edoardo2012

Ci sono due elenchi di comune montani da seguire: per i terreni agricoli bisogna fare riferimento a questo link  CIRCOLARE 14 GIUGNO 1993, N. 9 DEL MINISTERO DELLE FINANZE - ALLEGATO A come prevede la circolare 3/d
 e per i fabbricati rurali strumentali questo Istat.it - Codici comuni, province e regioni

----------


## NUSA_NUSA

Salve, 
ma ho ancora un piccolo dubbio sui terreni agricoli, detenuti da contribuenti "non agricoltori".
Secondo la mia interpretazione questi terreni sono cmq non imponibili ai fini IMU.
Tant'è che nella circolare MEF è stato espressamente indicata l'intenzione "di mantenere anche ai fini IMU le definizioni che risultavano giá utilizzate ai fini ICI”. Di conseguenza per Terreno Agricolo si intende il terreno utilizzato per l'esercizio delle attività agricole ex art. 2135 cc.
Secondo voi?
Grazie a chiunque voglia esprimersi in merito..
Nusa

----------


## claudia_b

> Per l'imu bisogna calcolare il valore venale dell' area fabbricabile al 1.1.2012. Avete idea come si fa? Buona giornata.

  Controlla se il Comune di cui si tratta ha deliberato qualcosa del genere. Comune di Almese

----------


## claudia_b

> Salve, 
> ma ho ancora un piccolo dubbio sui terreni agricoli, detenuti da contribuenti "non agricoltori".
> Secondo la mia interpretazione questi terreni sono cmq non imponibili ai fini IMU.
> Tant'è che nella circolare MEF è stato espressamente indicata l'intenzione "di mantenere anche ai fini IMU le definizioni che risultavano giá utilizzate ai fini ICI. Di conseguenza per Terreno Agricolo si intende il terreno utilizzato per l'esercizio delle attività agricole ex art. 2135 cc.
> Secondo voi?
> Grazie a chiunque voglia esprimersi in merito..
> Nusa

  Nella circolare esplicativa sull'IMU, a pagina 7 c'è un breve paragrafo da cui si deduce che i terreni agricoli diversi da quelli posseduti da coltivatori pagano IMU, con un moltiplicatore del 135.

----------

